
Top Companies Experimenting with 4-Day Work Weeks - nbrempel
https://30hourjobs.com/blog/companies-with-4-day-work-weeks/
======
antonioaguilar
I have worked with excellent people at ING in Amsterdam as an external IT
consultant. While helping them to engineer their new platform strategy, I
experienced that they are one of the best companies I have worked with in
terms of culture, tech stack and hourly rate among all European clients we had
during the past 11 years. Many employees opt-in for a 4-days week since it
became really popular during the last few years.

I think a 4-days week is more attractive for employees and tech companies in
many aspects than a 5-days week.

The 5-days week was established in times where work was mostly manual or
repetitive. It was a historical trade-off between companies and the working
society that evolved over the last centuries.

But nowadays many jobs require creative and mental work which can not be
placed into a linear time-scale in comparison to the idea of assembly line
workers where companies can add more persons and the productivity output is
mostly increasing linearly. People pursuing occupations with a high amount of
mental work keep solving complex problems during and outside their working
time.

Probably you also remember a moment when you thought about a problem you are
trying to solve and you found the solution at any random place and time.

The 4-days week enables people more flexibility to organize their life around
the the complex challenges that are being solved by companies they work at.

P.S. +1 adding ING to the list

~~~
Viliam1234
When people are expected to learn new things outside their working time, a
4-days week with 1 day of learning at home would allow them to have a 2-day
weekend.

------
hbcondo714
Big names in this list including Shopify and Buffer but perhaps only these
kind of large companies can do 30 hours since they have so many resources? I'm
at a smaller company and I'm still working right into the labor day weekend.

~~~
mc32
Big companies can because they are woefully inefficient. Small companies don’t
usually have the same slack.

------
tolbish
Surprised to see Shake Shack on this list. I don't mind paying their higher
prices if the money is going towards popularizing shorter work weeks.

